# Saxon Cabinets



## dropdew (Nov 18, 2014)

Has anyone bought from or played through a saxon cabinet? I was thinking of purchasing a 212 and was wondering of the quality and sound of the cabs. Thank you.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

dropdew said:


> Has anyone bought from or played through a saxon cabinet? I was thinking of purchasing a 212 and was wondering of the quality and sound of the cabs. Thank you.


Ya I have a 2x12.
Sounds good to me, never had any issues.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Bought a mint condition cab, used. Great construction, appearance, and sound (when loaded with the right drivers, that is). Well placed handles, feet, corners.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Im borrowing a 212 oversize closedback right now, no issues. It belongs to a forumite here, but he has a crazy fender 412 hes using instead. Hes had it a few years with no issues. Saxon has a good rep as far as I know.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I've bought an oversized 2x12 and a custom 1x12 from Saxon and both were great cabs! I'd definitely buy from them again.


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

I had a 212 built loaded with Eminence Wizards.

Sounds incredible - incredibly tight punchy bottom end !


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Saxon's cabs are hard to beat for the value in a Canadian built custom cab. Tim will pretty much build you exactly what you want, but just make sure you have your details covered if you're kinda choosy like me (ha ha). 

I had Tim build an over-sized 2X12 birch cab with convertible back and slanted front baffle to match my '70 JMP (Marshall black tolex, cane basket weave grill cloth, white piping). Just so happens the dimensions of his 4X10 cab builds jived almost perfectly with my small box Marshall head cab, so that was a bonus for both sides. He sent it unloaded as I had a pair of H75 Creambacks I picked up for the project while it was being conceived, included some decent quality speaker wire pre-soldered to the jack too. Great sounding rig, btw, so quite happy with it.


----------



## finboy (Jun 13, 2006)

Their site doesn't list it, but do they do orange tolex? Orange 2x12's are expensive and I already have 2 greenbacks I want to use


----------



## dropdew (Nov 18, 2014)

awesome news, thanks for the replies, i want a cab for my classic 30, will have to be 16 ohm and i like the celestion g12h, im not sure what eminence I would use if I chose an eminence speaker, or a mix of speakers in a 212. I am soon ordering a wgs reaper HP to put in my classic 30.
Thanks,


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

What no one has mention is how easy it is to install and change speakers. That clamp system Saxon uses is a breeze. I have a 1x10 closed back.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

I checked out you band Molly's Chamber... very cool. Nice guitar work there Saro. I like that you do things your way 



hollowbody said:


> I've bought an oversized 2x12 and a custom 1x12 from Saxon and both were great cabs! I'd definitely buy from them again.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I had a Saxon 4x10 cab built out of pine, fantastic!


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

khingpynn said:


> I checked out you band Molly's Chamber... very cool. Nice guitar work there Saro. I like that you do things your way


hah! thanks man. Those are some pretty old videos. We keep meaning to get some newer, better stuff, but we just haven't had a chance to film anything lately!


----------



## the-patient (May 19, 2009)

budda is borrowing my saxon. thing has survived a flood that was a foot deep, and my endless abuse. i can't complain!


----------

